# Method-Feedern mit Wurm/Made/Mais



## der mit der angel (16. März 2014)

Hallo

ich würde gerne mal Method-Feedern.
Als Köder würde ich gerne ein Mais Korn , ein paar Maden oder kleine Mist Würmer nehmen. 
Nicht wie sonst Mini Boilies oder Pellets.

Ganz normale Method Montage. ( Fester Futterkorb+Kurzes Vorfach )

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung damit ?

Wen ein Maiskorn benutzt wir auf den Hacken und die Spitze rausschauen lassen oder das Maiskorn auf das Haar ziehen?|kopfkrat

Freue mich auf eure Erfahrungen gruß Tino


----------



## EMZET (16. März 2014)

*AW: Method-Feedern mit Wurm/Made/Mais*



der mit der angel schrieb:


> Wen ein Maiskorn benutzt wir auf den Hacken und die Spitze rausschauen lassen oder das Maiskorn auf das Haar ziehen?|kopfkrat



Kommt ganz auf den Haken an den du benutzen möchtest.
Bei kleinen dünndrahtigen Haken kannst du das Maiskorn direkt anbringen. Die Hakenspitze sollte dabei etwas rausschauen. Funktioniert bei allen Weißfischen, auch Karpfen, hervorragend. Ein selektives Fischen auf etwas kapitalere ist damit aber sehr schwer.

Bei größeren und vor allem dicken Haken ist es besser den Köder am Haar anzubieten.

Bei lebenden Hakenködern empfiehlt es sich diese nicht oben aufliegen zu lassen sondern ein wenig in das Futter mit einzuarbeiten. Ein paar Millimeter reichen schon. Das soll verhindern das diese sich noch vor bzw. während des Auswerfens aus dem Futter arbeiten und dein Köder dann nicht mehr auf dem Futter liegt, sondern irgendwo daneben.

Ich mache "gerne" ein feinmaschiges PVA-Netz um den Feeder. Das hat den Vorteil das du dir fast sicher sein kannst das dein Futter und dein Köder da ankommen wo sie hin sollen. Auch kannst du damit dann auch in etwas tieferen Regionen fischen ohne Angst zu haben das sich das Futter vorzeitig vom Feeder löst.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Method-Feedern mit Wurm/Made/Mais*

ich fische momentan recht viel mit method feeder,alerdings meistens mit mini boilies.


will ich wissen ob überhaupt fische da sind ,fische ich mit maden oder mais  falls dabei natur wen nicht kunst.


----------

